# Lighting



## ChefPaakk (Oct 25, 2014)

Would it be bad for my tank in any way to have T5 lighting over the whole tank and then add a radion on only half of my tank?
Only asking as I am looking to upgrade to a 90 gal cube in the near future and don't want to invest money into another 48" fixture.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope, just watch placements of corals...


----------

